# labrador/saluki?



## YellowLab (Jul 18, 2011)

We've been at a recue today and there is a labrador/saluki cross puppy. Now i have the labrador part down pat as we have yogi lol but what are saluki's like? Good with kids? good with dogs? what should I know about this cross!! i dont think ive ever seen a saluki except at discover dogs

Thanks


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Sighthound so possible prey drive towards small fluffy things? Quick too! 'Fraid I don't know much else but hopefully someone else will come along!


----------



## YellowLab (Jul 18, 2011)

CockersIndie said:


> Sighthound so possible prey drive towards small fluffy things? Quick too! 'Fraid I don't know much else but hopefully someone else will come along!


Thanks, ive been doing a quick google search and seen that too. Theres no guarentee it is saluki but thats what they are guessing


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

I guess if there's a hint of any sight hound the same traits will show!


----------



## YellowLab (Jul 18, 2011)

CockersIndie said:


> I guess if there's a hint of any sight hound the same traits will show!


Yes and its not too much of a problem and i know no-one can tell (especially) with a cross breed what traits will come through but was wondering what we might be letting ourselves in for should be decide to adopt!!


----------



## Beau-a-saurus (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't know any pure Salukis but I do know a number of lurchers some of whom are 'thought' to be Saluki cross and they are lovely dogs, I would say they are different to labs in that they are not as people focused as the Labs I know, they can be a little independent and aloof but also very soft and quiet in the house. With people I have found them very gentle and generally polite but with dogs they have a very individual way of playing which some dogs don't understand or appreciate, they can also be bouncy and very quick. Prey drive does differ in these dogs but if trained not to hunt from a young age you should be fine, I know several with really great recall who are seldom on lead.

Generally I think dogs are what you make of them, it sounds like a lovely mix to me, I would love to see some pics


----------



## YellowLab (Jul 18, 2011)

Beau-a-saurus said:


> I don't know any pure Salukis but I do know a number of lurchers some of whom are 'thought' to be Saluki cross and they are lovely dogs, I would say they are different to labs in that they are not as people focused as the Labs I know, they can be a little independent and aloof but also very soft and quiet in the house. With people I have found them very gentle and generally polite but with dogs they have a very individual way of playing which some dogs don't understand or appreciate, they can also be bouncy and very quick. Prey drive does differ in these dogs but if trained not to hunt from a young age you should be fine, I know several with really great recall who are seldom on lead.
> 
> Generally I think dogs are what you make of them, it sounds like a lovely mix to me, I would love to see some pics


I very stupidly forgot to take my phone so dont have any pics  i can tell u that he is black all over with a white blaze on her chest. The fur is slightly longer than a lab and is built a lot slighter than a typical lab pup. Look wise she looks mostly like a lab just not as chunky and narrower head


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

My friend has salukis in fact you could have possibly met her dogs as she does run the discover dogs breed stand. She has 5 salukis at present and they all run free every day. 

They are very loof a dn tend to be loyal to one person and as they were bred by the Arabs to hunt they do have a high prey drive. They are bred to go off hunting with their masters and once on the hunt will carry on hunting untill they catch their prey. She once showed me a vidoe of salukis hunting with the Arabs and they will acryy on hunting without their masters. As I said hers run free everyday and she has none or very little problems.


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

Saluki's have lovely temperaments and are very good with children. As stated above they are sight hounds and need to be kept an eye on on walks because if they see a rabbit or something else they will run after it and can keep going for miles without looking back. They're very active, they enjoy running however they can be very placid and calm dogs as well when indoors as long as they get the correct exercise. Because of how skitish they can be with chasing small furry things they're not always the most obedient but they do like to please so they are easily trained, its just sticking to that training  

I've got a Saluki cross myself and I work with a few. I'd be happy to help out if you need any more info


----------



## YellowLab (Jul 18, 2011)

Lovehatetragedy said:


> Saluki's have lovely temperaments and are very good with children. As stated above they are sight hounds and need to be kept an eye on on walks because if they see a rabbit or something else they will run after it and can keep going for miles without looking back. They're very active, they enjoy running however they can be very placid and calm dogs as well when indoors as long as they get the correct exercise. Because of how skitish they can be with chasing small furry things they're not always the most obedient but they do like to please so they are easily trained, its just sticking to that training
> 
> I've got a Saluki cross myself and I work with a few. I'd be happy to help out if you need any more info


thanks for the info everyone! Have pm'd u


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

YellowLab said:


> We've been at a recue today and there is a labrador/saluki cross puppy. Now i have the labrador part down pat as we have yogi lol but what are saluki's like? Good with kids? good with dogs? what should I know about this cross!! i dont think ive ever seen a saluki except at discover dogs
> 
> Thanks


I love salukis, they are pretty, not an expert, don't think they are naturally good at recall, though and they sometimes get rabbits. Read walking ollie and the sequell about dylan as he has a saluki x


----------

